# UBUNTU -> PHP5 Modul: dbase ?



## Alex2000 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Ich versuche gerade den dbase modul für PHP5 nachzuinstallieren. Allerdings hatte ich bisher kein Erfolg. Auch das Durchsuchen des Netzes brachte mich nicht weiter. Bei SuSe 10.2 sowie uuf Windows-Betriebssystemen konnte ich problemlos dieses Modul nachinstallieren / einbinden.

Bei SuSe 10.2 natürlich mittels YAST und dort sieht es so aus:

i  │php5-dbase│5.2.0        │5.2.0      │PHP5 Extension Module                  │    31.1 K│

Bei Ubuntu kommt sowas raus:

~# apt-get install php5-dbase
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package php5-dbase

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich dieses Modul beu ubuntu nachinstallieren kann?

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## Alex2000 (4. Mai 2008)

Ok, habe es irgendwie geschafft.

Nach weiteren Recherchen im Netz fand ich diese fremdsprachige Anleitung:
http://www.coagul.org/spip.php?article663 - diese Scheint recht einfach und ausreichend zu sein. Allerdings hat der zum Schluss die benötigte Datei "dbase.so" nicht erstellt.

Also habe ich nach einer weiteren Suche diese hier gefunden: http://lists.maptools.org/pipermail/chameleon/2007-September/004950.html

Laut dieser Anleitung konnte ich endlich mein Problem lösen.

Hoffentlich hilft es einem oder anderem weiter 

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## fedex007 (27. Dez. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu auf dem gebiet debian
aber ich habe da eine frage
wie kann ich dbase oder xdb unter debian installieren leider habe ich die anleitung von ales2000 befolgt abern nicht hinbekommen.

für eine antwort bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2009)

Das hier sollte reichen:

apt-get install php5-pear
apt-get install php5-dbase


----------



## fedex007 (29. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Till,

leider geht das nicht so einfach :-(

apt-get install php5-pear
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
E: Konnte Paket php5-pear nicht finden

apt-get install php5-dbase
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
E: Konnte Paket php5-dbase nicht finden

debian kann die packete nicht finden :-(
ich bin schon lange auf der suche nach einer anleitung aber ich finde nichts richtiges erschwerend ist noch das ich nicht so die ahnung von Debian habe.

kannst du mal schauen?
wie ich das installieren muß?


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2009)

Dann versuch mal:

apt-get install php-pear php-db


----------



## Fedex09 (29. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Till,
das habe ich auch schon gemachr ich erhalte aber immernoch diese fehlermeldung

```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function dbase_open()
```
ich habe mal beim freund nach geschaut und bei Ihm ist das Modul phpinfo.php
installiert aber ich bekomme es nicht installiert :-(

bei mir fehlt dieses dbase in der phpinfo.php auflistung

 Module Name 
dbase 
sysvsem 
sysvshmhoffe 


du kannst mir helfen


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2010)

Hast Du den apache neu gestartet?


----------



## rurouni2108 (19. Jan. 2012)

*PHP5 Modul: dbase für Windows*

Hallo,

ich habe nach langem suchen diesen thread gefunden. Alex hat geschrieben, dass das inkludieren von dbase bei Windows bei geklappt hat.
Ich suche seit Tagen einen weg wie man das schafft. 

Ich verwende PHP 5.3.8 und im php.ini steht die php_dbase.dll extension nicht mehr drin.
Ich habe die ganze Umgebung mittels XAMPP installiert wo auch das PECL package drin ist.

ich habe die .c files von dbase und die php_dbase.dll runtergeladen.
die .dll in den "ext" ordner kopieren und im php.ini aktivieren hat wie gesagt nicht funktioniert.
vllt ist die dll zu alt oder ich muss das mit PECL machen. ich weiß auch  nicht wie man die .c files kompiliert, falls das überhaupt helfen  würde.

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?
PS: sorry wegen der falschen kategorie...

Gruß, Benjamin


----------

